
German court rules domain owner faces fine for domain squatting - phit_
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ksta.de%2Fkoeln%2Fprozess-gericht-spricht-1--fc-koeln-nutzungsrecht-fuer-domain--fc-de--zu-24532076
======
detaro
He has to release the domain, the fine is if he doesn't comply with the court
order to so.

